# Θαλασσινές εικόνες και Ταξίδια - Seascapes > Ταξιδεύοντας - Journeying > Εμπειρίες  απο ταξίδι  με πλοίο >  Κρουαζιέρα των ''ερωτευμένων'' του nautilia.gr στην Ανκόνα

## sylver23

Η κρουαζιέρα του Αγίου Βαλεντίνου ξεκινάει!
Παρακαλούνται οι συμμετέχοντες να επιβιβαστούν και οι υπόλοιποι να ταξιδέψουν μαζί μας μέσα απο αυτό το θέμα!

Εικόνα 25.jpg


Εικόνα 24.jpg

----------


## vinman

...vi

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 123463

----------


## sylver23

Ερχόμαστε (Εγώ , η οικογένεια και οι φίλοι ) μόλις πιούμε το καφεδάκι μας και κάνουμε και και το τσιγαράκι μας στο πρυμνιο εξ. κατάστρωμα!

P2124170.jpg

Οι υπόλοιποι ακόμα στην καμπίνα είναι?

----------


## Leo

Κι εμείς εδώ, από ψηλά αποχαιρετούμε την Πάτρα.... κάποιοι άλλοι "τουφέκιζαν" πλώρα. 
" Αν δεν αποκαλυφθούν θα τους εκθέσω...  :Razz:  :Very Happy:  "
000DSCN9035.JPG

Ευχαριστούμε τους ανθρώπους που φρόντισαν γι αυτό, όπως επίσης και τους ανθρώπους που μας καλοδέχτηκαν, μας ενημέρωσαν και μας έκαναν να νιώθουμε οικεία μέσα στο πλοίο.

----------


## ιθακη

εγω παντως με την σειρα μου σας εκανα σηματα μορσ την στιγμη της συναντησης των δυο πλοιων,που βρησκομουν στην τζιμινιερα το ΧΙ,στις 13-02-11 ωρα 01:16 το χαραμα που σας περιμεναμε να σας δουμε

επερνα και τηλεφωνο αλλα τα δικτυα ηταν εκτος....

----------


## Leo

Γιώργο, μπορείτε να συμμετέχετε εδώ κι εσείς οι " *κόκκινοι* ", ή αν θέλετε να ανοίξετε αντίστοιχο νέο  ή να συνεχίσετε το θέμα που ανακοίνωσες την ύπαρξη της μίνι κρουαζιέρας. Όπως καταλαβαίνεις εδώ θα τα δούμε όλα όχι μόνο τις "καρδούλες"  :Razz:  :Wink: .

----------


## ιθακη

εγω συμφωνησα καπτεν,και οι αλλοι 2 δεν νομιζω να εχουν προβλημα,αν κα να ξερετε οτι νυχτερινες δεν εχω βγαλει επειδη δεν τα καταφερνω,και απο το εσωτερικο του πλοιου δεν εχω βγαλει σχεδον καμια....αυτες τις ανελαβαν οι αλλοι με ις καλες μηχανες....αληθεια τα συματα μορσ που σας εκανα τα ειδε κανεις ή τσαμπα ξυλιασαμε???

----------


## Trakman

> ...κάποιοι άλλοι "τουφέκιζαν" πλώρα. 
> " Αν δεν αποκαλυφθούν θα τους εκθέσω...  "


Ονόματα δε λέμε, υπολήψεις δε θίγουμε...!!!

Trakakis_P2120840.jpg

Trakman και Αλκυόνη υπερευχαριστούν την καταπληκτική παρέα για τις φανταστικές στιγμές που περάσαμε, τον Πλοίαρχο, τους αξιωματικούς και το πλήρωμα του Blue Star 1 για την μοναδική φιλοξενία, την Superfast-Blue Star Ferries για αυτήν την υπέροχη διοργάνωση της κρουαζιέρας, και έναν ακόμα καλό φίλο που βοήθησε για να απολαύσουμε μοναδική θέα από το πλοίο!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Παρόλο που είμαστε στο πρυμιό ντεκ (τζαμαρία) και μείναμε μέχρι αργά, εγώ δεν σας είδα, δεν ξέρω αν οι άλλοι ξενύχτηδες πήραν είδηση τους κόκκινους.

----------


## Leo

> Ονόματα δε λέμε, υπολήψεις δε θίγουμε...!!!
> ....................


Α!!!!!!!!! αυτό είδες εσύ Γιώργο? Περίεργο βρε γιατί εγώ είδα κι αυτό....  :Very Happy: 
001DSCN9027.JPG

----------


## NikosP

Αφού λοιπόν ολοκληρώθηκε η επιβίβαση, πρόσω ολοταχώς και οι δύο για να ξεκινήσει το ταξίδι μας για την Ανκόνα.
prosw kai oi duo!!!.JPG

Να ευχαριστήσω και εγώ την καταπληκτική παρέα του ταξιδιού, τον καπετάνιο και το πλήρωμα του πλοίου καθώς  και τον φίλο που αναφέρει παραπάνω ο Trakman για όσα κάνει για εμάς.

----------


## Trakman

...και λίγες ώρες αργότερα ανταμώσαμε ένα πανέμορφο ηλιοβασίλεμα, όπου και προσπαθήσαμε να αποτυπώσουμε...!! (Μερικοί, άλλοι παίζαν τάβλι :Razz: !!) 
Μάρτυρές μας...τα τζάμια του Blue Star 1 !!!

Trakakis_P2120853.jpg

----------


## NikosP

... κάποιοι άλλοι "τουφέκιζαν" πλώρα. 


Κάπτεν "τουφέκιζαν" μία από τις λιγοστές εν πλώ συναντήσεις με άλλα πλεούμενα...
Cruise Europa.JPG

----------


## Trakman

> ...μία από τις *λιγοστές* εν πλώ συναντήσεις με άλλα πλεούμενα...


Ποιος να φταίει άραγε?!?!?!? :Razz:  :Cool: :grin::grin:

----------


## vinman

> Ποιος να φταίει άραγε?!?!?!?:grin:


...λέτε να έφταιγε ο συνεπιβάτης που μας έστειλε όλους για μεσημεριανή σιέστα για να μείνει μόνος να τουφεκίσει και μετά να ανεβάσει live εικόνες στο nautilia;; :Very Happy:  :Razz: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 123493

----------


## Leo

Αυτό δεν το λες και σίεστα..... μια βάρδια ολόκληρη ήτανε! 

Ορίστε τι δεν είδατε στην ατέλιωτη σιέστα σας.....  :Wink: 

000DSCN9184.JPG

----------


## vinman

...είδαμε όμως αργότερα αυτό.... :Wink: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 123508

----------


## sylver23

Αφού βρε Γιώργο είχαμε βγάλει τις φωτογραφίες μας πιο νωρίς...


P2124206.jpg

είπαμε να παίξουμε με τον Σταύρο ένα ταβλάκι στο οποίο έχασα 8-2
ενώ η μηχανή μου είχε αλλάξει διαχειριστή(trakman)...ο οποίος μετά απο ''προσταγή'' μου έβγαλε την παρακάτω εκπληκτική φωτογραφία.


P2124270.jpg

Αργότερα μιας και έχασα είπα να κουνηθώ απο την θέση μου και να βγάλω μια φωτογραφία ''εργασίας με θέα'' 

P2124274.jpg

----------


## vinman

> .....ενώ η μηχανή μου είχε αλλάξει διαχειριστή(trakman)...ο οποίος μετά απο ''προσταγή'' μου έβγαλε την παρακάτω εκπληκτική φωτογραφία......
> 
> P2124270.jpg


...πάλι καλά που η ''προσταγή'' σου έπιασε τόπο και κατάφερε και έβγαλε ο Γιώργος μια καλή φωτογραφία....Να του δίνεις κι άλλες φορές ''προσταγές'' μπας και τα ξανακαταφέρει... :Razz:  :Very Happy:  :Razz:

----------


## sylver23

Σαν να πείνασα ...

Οι επιλογές μας είναι τρεις : Εστιατόριο , self service (seasitio) ή goodys.

Το seasitio νομίζω οτι μας ταιριάζει καλύτερα...

Υπέροχες γεύσεις , άριστη ποιότητα ,  ευγένεια και  εξυπηρέτηση!!!


P2124204.jpg

P2124183.jpg

P2124181.jpg

----------


## ithakos

Η κρουαζιέρα της ATICA έδωσε την ευκαιρία σε όλους εμάς τους ερωτευμένους (νομίζω με τα πλοία οι περισσότεροι) να ταξιδεψουμε , να φωτογραφίσουμε, να συναντηθούμε, αλλά και να ξεφύγουμε από την καθημερινότητα μας και κυρίως να περάσουμε περισσότερο από 24 ώρες πάνω στην λαμαρίνα..........

Το ταξίδι μας ξεκίνησε από την Πάτρα με το κόκκινο 11......
DSC_6796.JPG DSC_6757.JPG DSC_6761.JPG DSC_6866.JPG DSC_6817.JPG




Το επιβλητικό φουγάρο του 11 με φόντο την Πάτρα.

Η αριστερή βαρδιόλα του καραβιού και το μπαρ απέναντι από την πισίνα στο open deck 10

----------


## ithakos

Αφήνωντας την Πάτρα

DSC_6835.JPG

Το πρώτο κομβικό σημείο του ταξιδιού η νήσος ¶τοκος απέναντι από την Ιθάκη
DSC_6859.JPG

Ο φάρος του ακρωτηρίου Δουκάτο για τους Ιόνιους Φανάρι της Νηράς.
DSC_6893.JPG

¶φιξη στην Ηγουμενίτσα.........
DSC_6947.JPG

Η σκεπαστή περαντζάδα δτο πλάι του πλοίου όπου κάναμε άφθονα τσιγάρα......
DSC_6952.JPG

----------


## ithakos

Ταξιδευοντας στην Αδριατική..........

DSC_6970.JPG

DSC_6971.JPG

¶φιξη στην Αγκώνα........
DSC_6988.JPG

Αναχώρηση από το ιταλικό λιμάνι με ωραίες αναμνήσεις....

DSC_7067.JPG

DSC_7059.JPG


Πολλές ευχαριστίες στον ξάδερφο  Γιώργο (Ιθάκη) για την παρέα αλλά και που ανέχτηκε τη μουρμούρα και το ροχαλητό μου του υπόσχομαι πως την επόμενη μάλλον στο Μπάρι θα πάμε πρώτα για πίτσα.....και τον  φίλο Διονύση (Captain Nionio) που μας έκανε παρέα και μου έδειξε πολλά για την φωτογραφία.

Η συννέχεια από τον Ιθάκη με φωτό από τη Γέφυρα του 11......

----------


## ιθακη

γεια σου ρε ερωτευμενε ξαδερφε....παναθεμασε μου ξανα πειρες το μυαλο και με εκανες να ξανα επιβηβαστω στο πλοιο,αντε να κατσω τωρα να ξαναδιαβασω...
λοιπον παιδια δεν σας το κρυβω οτι εμενα με εξιταρε πολυ το ντεκ της πισινας,που και τι δεν θα εδεινα να ειχε καλυτερο καιρο,να ηταν γεματη και να κανουμε καμια βουτια


100_1006.JPG

καποιος ομος τυπικα την εκανε την βουτια του,και εχει την αισθηση του πως θα ηταν μεσα στην πισινα *"την παιδικη"* εν πλω

100_1008.JPG

απο την αλλη η μερια του ευχαριστηθηκα ταν αυτη εδω,που την αραξαμε και τα 2 βραδυα για αρκετες ωρες (την πρωτη που εντρυφησαμε στην οινολογια,και την αλλη που περημεναμε εσας τους *μπλε*

100_1009.JPG

----------


## ιθακη

και επι τη ευκαιρια να ευχαριστησω θερμα τον cpt Ριγκο για την φιλοξενεια του,καθως και τον ανθυποπλοιαρχο cpt Λευτερη Βακιρτζη που ηταν βαρδια οταν ανεβηκαμε πανω και μας εξηγησε καθε εκατοστο της κονσολας,λυνοντας καθε απορια μας...

η γεφυρα η οποια μου εμοιαζε σαν σαλονι Α θεσης,και αυτο που μου αρεσε υπερβολικα,αλλα και με φοβησε λογο υψοφοβιας,ηταν αυτα τα φινιστρινια στο πατομα της καθε βαρδιολας
100_1057.JPG

η οποια βαρδιολα ειχε απιστευτη θεα,εδω απο δεξια

100_1058.JPG
και εδω απο αριστερα

100_1067.jpg

και εδω και τα χειρηστηρια στην αριστερη,που αισθηση μου προκαλεσε η υπαρξη του strn thuster

100_1070.jpg

ξαδερφε,μην το συζητας,υπεροχα περασα και εγω πρεπει να σας ευχαρηστω και τους δυο για την υπεροχη παρεα (οσο για το ροχαλητο ασε,κι εγω δεν πηγα πισω)...αντε παμε γι αλλα τωρα που πειρα φορα...

----------


## Leo

> Σαν να πείνασα ...
> 
> Οι επιλογές μας είναι τρεις : Εστιατόριο , self service (seasitio) ή goodys.
> 
> Το seasitio νομίζω οτι μας ταιριάζει καλύτερα...
> 
> Υπέροχες γεύσεις , άριστη ποιότητα ,  ευγένεια και  εξυπηρέτηση!!!
> 
>   ...................


Μετά μια γρήγορη περιήγηση στο πλοίο πριν βγούνε τρέχοντας τα " λισσασμένα " για τσιγάρο...
05DSCN9085.JPG 04DSCN9088.JPG 01DSCN9098.jpg 02DSCN9102.JPG 03DSCN9161.JPG

----------


## roussosf

κατ αρχη θελω να πω πως σας ζηλευω για το ταξιδι που κανατε
δεν σας κρυβω οτι το ειχα και εγω στο προγραμμα αλλα καποιες καλες αλλα και δυστυχως κακες καταστασεις δεν μου επετρεψαν να το πραγματοποιησω
εχω ομως μια απορια 
το ταξιδι ηταν αφιερωμενο στην ημερα του Αγ Βαλεντινου και μια φωτο με θεμα το συγκεκριμενο θεμα δεν ειδα
ο ενας επαιζε ταβλι...... και εχασε κιολας 
αλλος εκανε ξεναγηση στη γεφυρα
αλλος στους εσωτερικους χωρους του πλοιου
αλλος κολημενος σε ενα laptopακι
και για να μην ειμαι και πολυ κακος ειδα και δυο σοκολατακια σε σχημα καρδιας σε ενα παραθυρο με θεα την θαλασσα 
αυτο ηταν ολο? :Razz:

----------


## sylver23

Ε φυσικά δεν ήταν αυτό όλο....

Χαζέψαμε την υπέροχη θέα απο τα σαλόνια του πλοίου που ήταν στολισμένα με μπαλόνια σε σχήμα καρδιάς......

P2124189.jpg P2124178.jpg P2124197.jpg P2124199.jpg P2124201.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Κάναμε την βόλτα μας στο πλοίο οπως έδειξε και ο Λεό ...

P2124213.jpg P2124134.jpg P2124244.jpg P2124150.jpg P2124146.jpg

----------


## sylver23

P2124237.jpg

Χαζέψαμε στα μαγαζιά και κάποιοι ψώνισαν και αναμνηστικά

P2124242.jpg

Είδαμε το στίγμα μας 

P2124232.jpg P2124233.jpg

Οι πιο μικροί απο εμάς παίξαμε στον παιδότοπο..

P2124247.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Παίξαμε χαρτιά μπροστά στο λογιστήριο οπου η γνωστή καραβολάτρισσα μας άφησε με άδειες τσέπες (θεωρητικά)

P2124229.jpg

Τα ''λισσασμένα'' βγήκαν έξω για τσιγάρο και αργότερα ακολούθησαν και οι λοιποί μέχρι που συμπληρώθηκε η παρεά και πήραν θέση τα Κρασιά , τα απαραίτητα συνοδευτικά και φυσικά τα γλυκά.
Μαζί μας και ένα σχολείο που με κιθάρα μας κράτησε συντροφιά μέχρι αργά...

P2124292.jpg

και τέλος πήγαμε προς στις καμπίνες μας.
Τώρα Rousso F αν με  το ''αυτό ήταν όλο '' αναφερόσουν εκεί το μόνο που έχω να πω είναι....

DO NOT DISTURB

P2124125.jpg P2124128.jpg

----------


## roussosf

με το τελευταιο post με καλυψες πληρως
πρεπει να γνωριζεις οτι μια τετοια εκδηλωση-γιορτη με φωτο χωρις προσωπα ειναι σαν τον καφε χωρις καφε
αντε και του χρονου να ειμαστε καλα

----------


## Leo

Να πας του χρόνου να σε φωτογραφίσουνε "en face, profile ...etc", να πάρεις και τα κανάλια μαζί......

----------


## NikosP

Αφού λοιπόν ξεκουραστήκαμε την επομένη το πρωί είχαμε άφιξη στην Ανκόνα.
Έξω από το λιμάνι πήραμε τον πιλότο,
pilota.JPG
περάσαμε την είσοδο του λιμανιού κατευθυνόμενοι προς την θέση πρόσδεσης 
Ancona 1.jpg Ancona 2.JPG
και μόλις το καράβι έδεσε και ξεκίνησε η αποβίβαση η παρέα αποβιβάστηκε για μία σύντομη βόλτα στην πόλη
Ancona 3.JPG Ancona 4.JPG

----------


## Trakman

...όπου φυσικά ο δήμος την Ανκόνα είχε κανονίσει να μας υποδεχτεί με την μπάντα του...!!! :Razz:  :Razz:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Trakakis_P2130921.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Μα φυσικά , δεν είμαστε και τυχαίοι

----------


## Leo

> Μα φυσικά , δεν είμαστε και τυχαίοι


Έλααααα, το πήρες πάνω σου, ξεκίνα την ξενάγηση μιας και εσύ είχες (όπως πάντα) αναλάβει χρέη ξεναγού, με χάρτες και περίπατο στα αξιοθέατα της πόλης. Η εκκίνηση στην πλατεία...

Ξεκινάω εγώ με την αφετηρία το Θέατρο της πόλης 

01DSCN9298.JPG


δίπλα στην εκκλησία του Αγίου Αυγουστίνου που ξεκινά ο πεζόδρομος, όπου συνέβησαν  :Confused: 

02DSCN9302.JPG

----------


## ithakos

Ωραίες φίλε Leo........

----------


## sylver23

> όπου συνέβησαν


Ax.....

Όπου έκανα το λάθος να δώσω την φωτογραφική μου να με βγάλουν μία φωτογραφία...
και η μηχανή μου έκανε μετωπική με τον πεζόδρομο της Corso Giuseppe Garibaldi..
¶τιμε Garibaldi....:roll:

H διάθεση μου χάλασε για λίγα λεπτά αλλά γιατί να χαλάσει και η εκδρομή ??
Πάμε λοιπόν παρακάτω με την διαφορά οτι οι φίλοι μας εδώ πρέπει να συγχωρέσουν κάποιες ατέλειες στις φωτογραφίες διότι η μηχανή υπολειτουργούσε...!

Βολτούλα λοιπόν στην Corso Giuseppe Garibaldi....

P2134328.jpg P2134342.jpg

P2134335.jpg P2134337.jpg

Πρώτη στάση στην Piazza Roma , μια γρήγορη ματιά στις οδηγίες 

179888_1867340685446_1298911779_2206736_6333757_n.jpg
(Φωτογραφία της Ιωάννας)


 και συνεχίζουμε την Garibaldi για να βγούμε στην Piazza Cavour.

*Ο λόγος τώρα στους υπολοίπους της παρέας με φωτογραφίες απο Corso Garibaldi , Piazza Roma και Piazza Cavour...*

----------


## ithakos

Πάντως περάσαμε ωραία και ψωνίσαμε ωραία και φτηνά ρούχα......

----------


## Leo

Χμ, εμείς αυτό το "γλυτώσαμε" ήταν Κυριακή και αφοσιωθήκαμε στην ξενάγηση και στα γεγονότα γύρο μας....

Για όλα τα παιδία της διπλανής μίνι κρουαζίερας  :Very Happy: 

01DSCN9305.JPG 02DSCN9306.JPG 03DSCN9307.JPG 04DSCN9308.JPG

----------


## vinman

> *Ο λόγος τώρα στους υπολοίπους της παρέας με φωτογραφίες απο Corso Garibaldi , Piazza Roma και Piazza Cavour...*


...Piazza Cavour...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 124151 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 124152

...ενώ στη συνέχεια και περνώντας αρκετά στενάκια βρεθήκαμε στην Porta S.Petro...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 124153

...και λίγο πιο αριστερά είδαμε και το Statua Di Clemente XII....

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 124154

----------


## Leo

Λίγο πριν την πόρτα San Petro που μόνο εμείς περάσαμε... :Razz: , σας φάγανε τα μεγαλεία και οι πλατείες... :Very Happy: 

είδαμε ακόμη μερικά εντυπωσιακά κτήρια της πόλης

01DSCN9311.JPG 03DSCN9313.JPG 04DSCN9316.JPG 05DSCN9317.JPG 

και ένα εκκεντρικό κομμωτήριο με στύλ!!
02DSCN9312.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Μα ήταν υπέροχη η Piazza del Papa...

Λίγο πριν λοιπόν θαυμάσαμε , όπως λέει και ο Λεο , τα υπέροχα κτήρια..

P2134346.jpg

Είδαμε την Εκκλησία Cosma e Damiano

P2134353.jpg

To Palazzo di Giustizia

P2134355.jpg

Aπο μια άλλη γωνία τα υπέροχα σχέδια στο κτήριο που έβαλε και ο Λεο

P2134356.jpg

και ένα ανθοπωλείο δίπλα στο ''εκκεντρικο κομμωτήριο''

P2134357.jpg

έως ότου καταλήξαμε όπως είπαμε στην πόρτα San Petro που πέρασε μόνο ο Λεο απο κάτω :Razz:  και φυσικά στην πλατεία του Πάπα (Plebiscito)

----------


## sylver23

Στην πλατεία λοιπόν αυτήν δέσποζε ο Ναός San Domenico,

P2134371.jpg P2134364.jpg

και το Palazzo del Governo.

P2134372.jpg


Η βόλτα συνεχίζετε..

P2134374.jpg P2134376.jpg

Επόμενη στάση  στον ¶γιο Φραγκίσκο , την Chiesa del Gesu και το διπλανο Palazzo degli Aziani

----------


## GameManiacGR

Έκατσα και διάβασα βραδιάτικα ένα προς ένα τα post όλων σας εδώ και πραγματικά ένιωσα σαν να ταξίδεψα κι εγώ μέσα απο τις φωτογραφίες σας και από αυτά που γράφετε :grin:.Απ ότι φαντάζομαι και βλεπω περάσατε φανταστικά και πραγματικά ζηλεύω!(με την καλή έννοια πάντα :Smile: )Ήθελα κι εγώ να κάνω αυτό το ταξίδι αλλά δυστυχώς η κυρία μου δίνει πανελλήνιες φέτος οπότε δεν... :Sad:

----------


## sylver23

Σαν πολύ δεν ξεκούραση δεν έπεσε??
Για να προχωρήσουμε γιατί θα χάσουμε το πλοίο...

 Στην συνέχεια λοιπόν συναντάμε τον ¶γιο Φραγκίσκο..

P2134378.jpg

το Palazzo degli Aziani 		

P2134379.jpg P2134383.jpg

και απέναντι την Chiesa del Gesu 

P2134425.jpg

ενώ στην συνέχεια ανηφορίζουμε προς τον ¶γιο Κυριάκο

P2134388.jpg

----------


## Leo

Από την πρώτη άφιξη στα παρτέρια του  ¶γιου Κυριάκου, φωτογραφίζουμε "πιάτο" το λιμάνι της Ανκόνα.

01DSCN9336.jpg 02DSCN9337.jpg 03DSCN9338.jpg 04DSCN9339.jpg 

Και φυσικά ό καθεδρικός ναός του του  ¶γιου Κυριάκου της Ανκόνα

05DSCN9340.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Τα σκαλιά πολλά για τον Αγιο Κυριάκο και ο Λεο που είναι νέος ακόμα τα ανέβηκε στο τσακ μπαμ..
Εγώ πάλι που είμαι κάποιας ηλικίας έκανα και κάποιες στάσεις για ξεκούραση και φωτογραφίες..

P2134389.jpg P2134393.jpg P2134398.jpg

και επιτέλους έφτασα στην Εκκλησία - υπέροχη μέσα και έξω!!

P2134395.jpg P2134410.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Και κάπου εκεί άρχισε η τρεχάλα για το πλοίο..
Ο Λεό φώναζε να τελειώνουμε γιατί θα το χάσουμε...
Εγώ πάλι του Ικαριώτη τον χαβά!! :Razz:  :Razz: 

Χάιδεψα τα ''κομψα'' σκυλάκια

P2134422.jpg

μία τελευταία φωτογραφία στο κατέβασμα..

P2134435.jpg

Την porta ?? 

P2134441.jpg

και τέλος μία φωτογραφία μέσα απο το λιμάνι λίγο πριν αποβιβαστούμε και οι τελευταίοι..

P2134444.jpg

Κάπου εδώ η Ανκόνα μας ''τελείωσε'' με την υπόσχεση να ξαναρθουμε αλλά όχι για τόσο λίγες ώρες!

Απο την αναχώρηση και τον γυρισμό εγώ δεν έχω κάτι να σας δείξω.
Ελπίζω κάτι να κάνουνε οι λοιποί της παρέας!
Ελπίζω να ταξιδέψατε όλοι μαζί μας μέσα από αυτό το θέμα!

----------

